# going to sykes sun am for sheephead.



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

It should be nice and cold. Not a lot of people should be out there. I always catch my biggest sheepheads when its cold cold cold.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

ill there in the am bright and early


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be there


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

> *letsgofishin (12/26/2009)*I'll be there


. See you in the am.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i wish i woulda say this post last night, how did you guys do?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I only had one bite when I first got there and I choked but I didn't stay long the wind was picking up and the water was kinda dirty


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (12/27/2009)*i wish i woulda say this post last night, how did you guys do?




I only got 5 and my buddy got 3.I hope tomorrow is better.


----------

